# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Writing On Your Hand RC?

## Requiem

I have read about using text or a digital clock to reality check.

Has anybody written (maybe "reality check" or numbers) on their hand and used it in a similar way?

You could also combine it with the palm test or finger counting.

The writing would be with you all day.  Always reminding you of lucid dreams.   In theory, it should work fine but I haven't read about this.  Has anyone tried it?  Is it even necessary?

Discuss.

----------


## alicexdoll

I have used a similar technique where I use a marker or Sharpie to draw a little symbol on my wrist or palm, like a heart or a star, to remind myself to do RCs. I haven't gone lucid yet (only been trying for a couple of days) but doing this helps me to remember to do RCs more often... and it couldn't hurt!

And the text is a good idea, like maybe write "Am I dreaming?" or something on yourself somewhere.

----------


## thanksj

I kept a string on my finger for a while but then I forgot one day and I haven't worn it since.

----------


## defygravity

I write "You are dreaming" on my wrist, and everytime I look at it i plug my nose. In dreams when you plug your nose, you of course can still breathe through it. This has helped me become lucid in many dreams.

----------


## Ja53

I have incised "RT" (Reality Test) on my hand long time ago. It was a stupid idea, but it works great. Now I have the scar, which reminds me to do a Reality Test every time I look at my hand. What's important, the scar is there in my dreams too, so I can do the RT whenever I ocassionally look at my hand.

----------


## brianszy

Ive written rc on my hand but no luck. (I remember to do RCs more but it doesnt translate to doing them in my dreams)  I think its prob better to get into the habit of doing a rc whenever you do or see something (go to bathroom, see a person you are very attracted to, walk through a door)  These are what we can hope to remember to do in our dreams.  I feel like remembering to do them randomly throughout the day prob isnt as helpful bc its rare that you randomly think to do an rc in a dream.  you need to be triggered to do it.. unless you happen to see rc on your hand in a dream, but i feel that may be doubtful... unless its scarred there.

----------


## TTsmasher

This is definitely interesting seeing as how I usually don't wear a watch. I'll try writing a shape on the inside of my wrist and doing rcs with that.

----------


## Naiya

I've always thought about doing this, but I feel kind of silly writing things on my hand...maybe a star or symbol would be better for me.  :tongue2: 

I've put up a sign next to my bed that says "RC" to remind me to RC whenever I wake up, that's about as close as I've come to this.

----------


## Requiem

> I've always thought about doing this, but I feel kind of silly writing things on my hand...maybe a star or symbol would be better for me. 
> 
> I've put up a sign next to my bed that says "RC" to remind me to RC whenever I wake up, that's about as close as I've come to this.



I've thought about that as well, a sign in the room or something but these "techs" have done nothing for me.  I rarely saw the word on my palm.

----------


## Requiem

> I have incised "RT" (Reality Test) on my hand long time ago. It was a stupid idea, but it works great. Now I have the scar, which reminds me to do a Reality Test every time I look at my hand. What's important, the scar is there in my dreams too, so I can do the RT whenever I ocassionally look at my hand.



Why was it a stupid idea when it works great?  I'd like to hear more about your experience with this.  Just how many lucids has this given you?  Maybe writing doesn't do much but a scar is more...powerful?

I'm currently contemplating getting my hand tattooed blue like that Avatar movie and creating a dream sign around that.

----------


## RealShift

I really haven't put to much effort into RCing and stuff while I'm awake before, but I obviously need to do something. So I've got "RC" in the back of my hand right now. 
 It would be cool to have a digital watch that beeps every hour or so instead. Easy way to RC aswell. I'm kind of self-conscious when It comes to looking at my hands and pinching my nose while trying to breath, when I'm in public :Cheeky:  It would look like I'm tripping on acid or something...

----------


## Requiem

> I really haven't put to much effort into RCing and stuff while I'm awake before, but I obviously need to do something. So I've got "RC" in the back of my hand right now. 
>  It would be cool to have a digital watch that beeps every hour or so instead. Easy way to RC aswell. I'm kind of self-conscious when It comes to looking at my hands and pinching my nose while trying to breath, when I'm in public It would look like I'm tripping on acid or something...



A digital watch is a good idea.  So is getting into the habit of doing RCs at a certain time or event like: every time you walk through a door, return from work/school, when you see a potential dream sign IRL, or something odd/novel.

I'd place the writing on the palm if it had proven successful.

Whatever works but definitely put more effort into RCing.

The Reality Check Tutorial elaborates.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=75427

----------

